# Landlord allowed to visit property for repairs?



## Sour cream & oiion (3 May 2020)

I live in Cork and own properties in Dublin. One of my tenant has just let me know that her cold water to all bathrooms has stopped working. I do all general repair and maintenance work myself unless professionals are required by law. Does anyone know for sure if I (a landlord) am allowed to travel to my rented property to inspect & repair a plumbing problem for my tenant? I'm assuming I can.


----------

